# Kinofilme 2010



## M.Schmierhaus (4 Dez. 2010)

Welchen Film fandet ihr dieses Jahr am besten?

Mein Favorit ist Kindsköpfe mit Adam Sandler und Kevin James


----------



## balu1982 (5 Dez. 2010)

The Expendables & Machete


----------



## Haldan Umberto da Venga (5 Dez. 2010)

Inception!!!


----------



## willbilder (5 Dez. 2010)

1.Grown Ups
2.The Last Airbender
3.Hot Tub Time Machine

Das sind meine Top 3 für das Jahr 2010. Wie die deutsche Synchronisation ist kann ich aber nicht bewerten, denn nach vielen schlechten Vertonungnen, schaue ich Filme nur noch im englischen Originalton.


----------



## Spezi30 (5 Dez. 2010)

ich war kaum im Kino, von daher sehr schwer zu beantworten 
muss allerdings sagen, dass ich nach DVD-Sichtung sogenannter Perlen wie Knight and day und einiger anderer auch nicht wirklich darin bestätigt wurde, vielleicht was verpasst zu haben


----------

